# Foods I ate From Puerto Rico ...



## RinconPhoto

These are foods that I ate while I was site seeing the island of Puerto RIco 
















My Aunt made this


----------



## Heck

Martins chicken??


----------



## Sachphotography

For me.... It all looks tasty!!


----------



## ocular

Too tasty


----------

